

A Chrome Extension for HN - bkudria
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mkdhfabjcebcgnpgnhefebefiabhmbfn/

======
SlyShy
Not to be a downer or anything, but do you think this would encourage voting
cabals? If I noticed every post my friends added, I'd probably end up upvoting
them quite a bit more, and perhaps quite artificially.

~~~
bkudria
It is kinda against the spirit of HN, technically. But I wrote this to scratch
my own itch, because I personally know a number of users here, and I am a fan
of quite a few others. I just want to make sure I see when they post.

But if you've ever met me you would know that I don't hesitate to disagree
with _anyone_. So, I don't think this is a problem for me, I', quite prepared
to downvote inanity when I see it, highlighted or not. Neither am I the type
to just scroll down a page clicking upvote after upvote.

You mileage, of course, may vary.

------
bkudria
Source code here: <http://github.com/bkudria/hackerfriends> I'm still working
on cleaning it up and refining it - this is my first ever Chrome extension, so
go easy on me. Suggestions and patches/pull requests of course are super
welcome.

(BTW I highly recommend anyone wondering about writing Chrome extensions to
give it a go. The API and docs are stellar, and it's super-easy to get
started.

~~~
pw
Have you ever done extensions for Firefox? If so, how does the experience
compare?

Either way, this looks great. Thanks for making it.

~~~
bkudria
I haven't done any Firefox development, alas, so I can't compare.

------
Radix
Thanks, I've been wanting this feature. It's good I like it.

I'd rather the color of the friends names be the same orange as around the Y
in the logo; it looks brighter on my monitor. And, I wish friends posts on the
main page weren't quite as dark, and possibly not bolded. There, but more
subtle.

Thanks again.

~~~
bkudria
I spent some time playing with the styles, and I didn't really bother to match
the orange. In a future version I plan to make the colors configurable.

In the mean time, there is a CSS stylesheet you can edit!

------
chewbranca
Oh damn... I thought it might be an extension to remove ipad and apple stories
from the front page... although that could leave it pretty empty.

------
iag
very cool. I like it.

